# BIOS HELP!!!!!! fan very loud after updating bios



## asherj123 (Dec 5, 2005)

i updated my bios and the fan is now very loud on it for some reason , im not sure why here's my belarc advisor list if anyone can help me get the fan back to normal that would be very helpful!

Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (build 2600) Packard Bell NEC SPIRIT 550 
Enclosure Type: Desktop 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 
2.93 gigahertz Intel Pentium 4 
16 kilobyte primary memory cache 
1024 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: Packard Bell NEC 
Bus Clock: 133 megahertz 
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD 6.00 PG 07/15/2005 
Drives Memory Modules c,d 
80.02 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity 
63.95 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

COMBO IDE5232CO [CD-ROM drive] 
SCSIVAX DVD/CD-ROM SCSI CdRom Device

Apple iPod USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 1 
ST380011A [Hard drive] (80.02 GB) -- drive 0, rev 8.01, SMART Status: Healthy 480 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'A0' has 512 MB 
Slot 'A1' is Empty 
Local Drive Volumes

c: (NTFS on drive 0) 80.02 GB 63.95 GB free

Network Drives 
None detected 
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers 
local user accounts last logon 
ashley 12/4/2005 4:57:52 PM (admin) 
local system accounts 
Administrator never (admin) 
Guest never 
HelpAssistant never 
SUPPORT_388945a0 never

Marks a disabled account; Marks a locked account None detected 
Controllers Display 
Primary IDE Channel [Controller] 
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller] 
SiS PCI IDE Controller None detected 
Bus Adapters Multimedia 
VAX347S SCSI Controller 
SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller (3x) 
SiS PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller None detected 
Communications Other Devices 
Agere Systems PCI Soft Modem


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

In generally a BIOS upgrade should not affect your fan operation. However, in some BIOS there is an option to control the fan speed based on CPU temp rather than it running all the time at the same speed. I think ASUS calls theirs Q fan. No idea if you would have something similar.


----------



## Randolf34 (Nov 28, 2005)

A bios update can also effect memory timings as well as default voltage settings along
with certain added features. Generally a new draw on the cpu would cause a fan to run
faster at times. Is it the cpu or case fan involved here?


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

Yea, could be that the update reset the settings to the factory default, which means that the fan controller could be turned off or set to max on all the time.


----------



## Randolf34 (Nov 28, 2005)

Is that bios just phoenix or award-phoenix? If so, the fan monitors will be under the
last section before the hardware temp monitor section. There fans controls can be set
if the needed feature is available. That will depend on if there is monitor there to set.
Look at your voltage settings for cpu, memory, and even video to note any changes.


----------



## asherj123 (Dec 5, 2005)

it just says phoenix technologies, how cna i set the fan speed. and how do i tell which fan it is and alsowhere can i see the voltage settings for cpu memory and video?


----------



## Randolf34 (Nov 28, 2005)

Generally the cpu fan is a variable controlled by the bios with a temperature sensor. A
case fan monitor will be the one you could make adjustments on since that runs at the
predetermined rate set by the bios itself. More power to a case fan would speed it up.

When you go into the bios, there are usually four or five sections. The date and time
is the first where you can change drives from auto to lba. The second is where the agp
aperature adjustments are made as well as enabling boot virus protection. The third is
generally the chipset area for memory timings and cpu multipliers. The fourth if not the
last depending on make and model board is the user defined area with the last being a
list of actively monitored and non-monitored fans. 

Other than the temperature area at the end for cpu and board temps, this would be a
place to look for any manual adjustments. First know which fan is loud. Once you lower
the speeds down, your temps will go up as well. Don't cook for quiet.


----------



## asherj123 (Dec 5, 2005)

how do i get into the bios? i ran everest and here's what it says about my bios

BIOS Properties:
BIOS Type Award
Award BIOS Type Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Award BIOS Message 661GX-M7 Ver:1.0f 05/20/2005
System BIOS Date 05/20/05
Video BIOS Date 05/25/04

BIOS Manufacturer:
Company Name Phoenix Technologies Ltd.
Product Information http://www.phoenix.com/en/products/default.htm
BIOS Upgrades http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40


----------



## asherj123 (Dec 5, 2005)

i found out that i updated with wrong bios update and the one i acutally need is the kourou 2 spirit update off the packard bell website for the spirit 550 i downloaded version 1.8 but realised i dont have a floppy drive so cant make the disk, is there any other way of getting this bios update?


----------



## Randolf34 (Nov 28, 2005)

Got a cd writer? burn it to cd and boot from it. You will then have to go into the bios
to assign the first boot device as the cd drive once it is burned to disk. If you have the
advanced bios section, that will have the list of drive options there. Usually disabling a
second or third drive listing and other boot devices enabled as well as floppy search is
one way to commit bootup with the cd-r you will have made.


----------



## asherj123 (Dec 5, 2005)

did all that booted with cd, it then said finished and i needed to take out the cd and then restart the computer and that it would boot up saying cmos checksum error then i'd have to press f2 f5 and f10, but when i took ou the cd and pressed the button on my pc in to turn off, i restarted and it just went to xp and di none of what it said it would. . .


----------



## Randolf34 (Nov 28, 2005)

You may have to clear the cmos if this isn't related to a bad flash or hardware issue.
That checksum error doesn't sound so good. Is XP running normal despite the loud fan?
Or are you seeing any other problems? Usually the nvram is effected for that error.
http://www.pcguide.com/ts/x/sys/booterrGBER08-c.html Take a look at this article.


----------



## asherj123 (Dec 5, 2005)

xp is running perfectly fine just the fan is very loud


----------



## asherj123 (Dec 5, 2005)

an it didnt come up with a cmos error, after it updated bios it said to shut down the pc and then reboot it and a cmos error will come up but it just means that the bios worked or somethin.


----------



## Randolf34 (Nov 28, 2005)

It's still a good article to look over anyway. Be on the safe side here and watch those
temps. Your fan may be on the way out if it has been on a long time.


----------



## asherj123 (Dec 5, 2005)

ive had the pc for a month and a half, the pc ran fine and the i updated the bios and turned the pc on and the fan was very loud, i then found out i updated the bios with a different bios file or somethin, so i got the bios from my manufacturer and put this on a boot cd, put the cd in restarted pc and then it said it had finished doing what it need to do and that i needed to take the disc out, turn off the pc then it will say it has a cmos error (nothing to worry about, routine when updating bios apparently) then i'd need to press some keys. but when i turned off pc and turned back on it didnt do what it said it would and just carried onto xp and i still have a really loud fan. . .


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

asherj123 said:


> ive had the pc for a month and a half, the pc ran fine and the i updated the bios and turned the pc on and the fan was very loud, i then found out i updated the bios with a different bios file or somethin, so i got the bios from my manufacturer and put this on a boot cd, put the cd in restarted pc and then it said it had finished doing what it need to do and that i needed to take the disc out, turn off the pc then it will say it has a cmos error (nothing to worry about, routine when updating bios apparently) then i'd need to press some keys. but when i turned off pc and turned back on it didnt do what it said it would and just carried onto xp and i still have a really loud fan. . .


here was youre mistake, not to be a smarta$$ but if your pc was running fine WHY are you messing with the bios????, bios updates are dangerous to perform, you can ruin your mobo and render your pc unbootable, bios updates should only be done if it addresses a specific problem you are having and should be done by a knowledgable person, NOT a good thing to mess around with if you are a newbie.


----------



## asherj123 (Dec 5, 2005)

i know that now lol i didnt know too much, just thought it would make my system faster. but now need to fix it. . .


----------



## Randolf34 (Nov 28, 2005)

Replacing a fan would be a lot easier to quiet things down. Hopefully, you can restore
your system to a normal operating state.


----------

